# villas on the green at welk resort



## mvc (Feb 12, 2011)

I have just traded for  a one bedroom ,full kitchen at  VL2 .I could not find a review of VL2 .I would appreciate any input regarding a villa location to avoid or request. Any info would be helpful.Thank you


----------



## TSchmidt (Feb 12, 2011)

What is your check-in day?   They have Friday, Sat, and Sun check-in's and different buildings differ as to which day you check in.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't believe that TUG has separate reviews for VLW and VL2 - here are the reviews for Villas on the Greens at the Welk Resort.

Villas on the Greens at the Welk Resort
VLW *VL2*
Escondido, California

And here are some discussions about "VL2".


----------



## mvc (Feb 13, 2011)

*responce*

I check in on Friday.


----------



## mvc (Feb 13, 2011)

*reply*

Thank you for the information.Mvc


----------



## TSchmidt (Feb 13, 2011)

I would request a unit in the Pebble Beach Building with a Friday Check-in.   It will be facing away from the freeway - so less noise (which bothers some) and it is close to the restaurant and shops and the Boulder Creek Rec center which has two pools a spa and large playground for kids plus a water slide.

We just returned from Villas on the Green.   They have started a really nice Farmer's Market on Monday afternoon and evening.    There are crafts, fresh fruits and veggies, plus lots of different types of food prepared on the spot.   They had Mexican, East Indian, Japanese and lots of freshly baked goods.   We got some Japanese - chicken barbecued on skewers and fried or regular rice.   My son loved the sushi.    Friends got the Indian and said it was great.

Have fun on your trip.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 13, 2011)

Would you also recommend this building for 2 adults? We actually have a 2 bedroom unit with Friday check in.

Lynn


----------



## TSchmidt (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it would be a good building for anyone.   It overlooks the golf course.   Parking is not very good at Villas on the Green.   It also does not have an elevator and it has three stories.    Usually one enters at mid level and then either goes down one floor or up one floor.

We stayed in the St. Andrews Building and I would also recommend that building.   St. Andrews overlooks the tee box on Hole #15 so you can watch golfers tee off.   The hole is up the hill which you can also see from this building.

Pebble Beach has a small lake on the golf course which would be a nice view.   The buildings I would NOT want to be in are Greenbrier or Pelican Hill.   These two buildings overlook the parking lot - however Boulder Springs pools are in the middle of the parking lot, so it wouldn't be horrible, I guess.   I just would not want to be there.

Augusta and Pinehurst  buildlings are on either side of St. Andrews and they would also be fine.   St. Andrews is closer to the restaurant, theatre and shops.   None are that far away, though.    Just avoid Greenbrier or Pelican Hill.

They are very nice units.   We have been going there for 10 years.   We did stay a second week in the older LW Resort Villas and they are refurbishing them.    We stayed in  one that had been redone and it is beautiful.   They have put granite in the kitchen and put in new cabinets in the kitchen and bathroom.   Also there is new tile on the floors and in the bathrooms.   Very nice!   Most people prefer the older units.   They are more like condos and only have two floors.   Parking is plentiful and right nearby.   

We stay in both the older Villas and Villas on the Green and love the resort and thoroughly enjoy our time there.


----------



## TSchmidt (Feb 13, 2011)

Whoops, I just reread my post and meant to say *Pebble Beach* is closer to the restaurants, etc.


----------



## vacationdoc (Apr 10, 2011)

*Best of the lockoffs?*

I have a 1br lockoff with sat checkin 4/23/11 on hold with rci  what is best building to request for 2 adults near a pool and hot tub?  I assume it is a dreaded lockoff because of no oven.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 10, 2011)

If I remember, from a quick tour years ago (we owned the older fixed week units and converted to points) they are all one bedroom with kitchen. Not sure about the oven issue.
Liz


----------



## TSchmidt (Apr 10, 2011)

vacationdoc said:


> I have a 1br lockoff with sat checkin 4/23/11 on hold with rci  what is best building to request for 2 adults near a pool and hot tub?  I assume it is a dreaded lockoff because of no oven.



Yes, you will be in the smaller lockoff unit since it does not have an oven or full kitchen.   

If you look at the review section under Lawrence Welk Resort Villas.  There is a map of the whole resort.   The Villas are on the right side of that map.   All the Villas on the Green surround the Boulder Springs Rec Center which has a hot tub, pool, and large water slide.

There are two buildings with a Saturday check-in at the Greens.   One is Bldg #54 (Pelican Hill) and the other is #58 (Turnberry).    I would choose #58 since it overlooks the golf course as you can see.   The other building overlooks the pool and parking lot.

Tamara


----------



## vacationdoc (Apr 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the great info.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 15, 2011)

*Pine Acres Resort in Pacific Grove - any new information*

We just got this unit on hold for a week in August through SFX and I love the area and the dunes. We have a one bedroom. All the reviews are pretty old. Has anyone been there recently?
Thanks,
Liz


----------

